# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى  بمناسبة شهر رمضان الأبرك

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وكما هو مألوف في عدة مناسبات المنتدى المغربي للمحمول يقدم التهنئة  بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك كما يسعد اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول وبهذه  المناسبة الطيبة ان تقدم عدة خدمات طيلة هذا الشهر الكريم ولكافة اعضائه دون قيد  او شرط  خالصا لوجه الله تعالى   ____________________________________________   1_ الاعلان عن  فتح  السبورت مجانا  طيلة شهر رمضان المبارك لجميع اعضائه وبدون استثناء  
2 _ فتح المواضيع التالية بخصوص طلبات فك الشفرات للهواتف كما جائت في الروابط التالية  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _______________________________________________ راجيين من الله تعالى ان تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال رمضان مبارك وكل عام والجميع بالف خير

----------


## ameerl

*بارك الله بك استاذ عبد الحميد
وشكرا لك وللادارة على الطرح الطيبة
والمبادرة الرائعة
كل عام وانت والاخوة الكرام في منتدى
المغربي للمحمول بالف خير *

----------


## امير محمد

رمضان كريم على الجميع
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير
وشكرا للمبادرة الجميلة

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

مبادرة جميلة من المنتدى  
رمضان كريم......تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الأعمال

----------


## salinas

رمضان كريم على الجميع  وكل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## GSM-AYA

كل عام وانت والاخوة الكرام في منتدى
المغربي للمحمول بالف خير

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

رمضان كريم على الجميع   وكل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

هديه رائعة جدا للاعاء
بالتوفيق

----------


## seffari

رمضان كريم على الجميع   وكل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## yassin55

الهم يارب بلغنا رمضان ... واعنا على صيامه وقيامه  الهم اجعلنا من الصادقين التائبين فى هذا الشهر الفضيل    رمضان كريم على الجميع 
  وكل عام وانتم خير

----------


## mohame

مشكورين يا سيدي وهدا مش غريبة عليكم
كما معرف عليم انا واحد من الي سعدتهم في منديات اخري
كما اشكر جميع مشرفي هاد المنتدي وكترا السيد المدير العام

----------


## محمد السيد

*بارك الله فيك استاذ عبد الحميد*

----------


## ighdriss

مبادرة جميلة من المنتدى  
رمضان كريم

----------

